# 589m/s 28inch



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

im running 28 mudzillas called a local dealer said he would trade my mudzillas with 28 miles for a new set of 28 589 m/s itp would that be a fair trade on my part since the mudzillas arent the best trail friendly tire .im wanting a better trail mud tire and i heard the 589s wear like iron .


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd do it. 589's arent a bad tire.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I ran 27'' 589's before I had the laws. Their a good all around tire and do wear very well


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

i agree. they are a lil heavy, but, if your coming from mudzillas they arent that heavy.
ive had my 27" for a while and i love them and they wear like iron. did great in every situation ove had them in.


----------



## Rosey42 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have those in 28's as well and they are the best! Pretty pricy too lookin at around 113 a piece ive seen them for


----------



## davey31 (Mar 5, 2009)

those mudzillas really suck, i would recommend wooly boogers from tractor supply they are bad


----------



## davey31 (Mar 5, 2009)

just kidding goose


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

You had me for a minute Davey :haha: I had some 28" 589's a few months back. Liked everything about them, but the height. They run a little short, but are good in every other department.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Goose, you shuld talk to some guys running the 27" bi/tri claws. I've never run them but heard they're smooth and read a great article comparing some mud tires and they out performed all the 28" mud tires except outlaws and one other, backs weren't even out when i read this article but I'll see if I can find it for you.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

lilbigtonka runs bi/tri's.

and wooly boogers... that's old school right there. 
I remember when i was a kid maybe 12 or 13 all I wanted for my wheeler was a pair of spider tracs! That woulda been awsome on the trike!


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

man i have looked all over and cannot find that article

google has finally failed me


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Back in the day I had wooly boogers on the back of my 2wd 250 Timberwolf...

That was back when if you had a Blackwater kit you were the shiznit!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:haha:Had a timberwolf 2 wd too :haha:Its funny how the quads we used to have seemed sufficent at the time we had them but now they are all but useless( Sorry 425 i took it off)


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Am I the only one who used to run 12'' tires all the way around? It used to work well but didnt drive very good.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Am I the only one who used to run 12'' tires all the way around? It used to work well but didnt drive very good.


Nah I've done it. On the old P425 & on the brute, brute's tie-rods didnt like the 29x12's on SRA rims though. & since I was hearing stories about front diff's & all exploding & goin out I decided to go down to 10's for a little less wear. Of course now I've ditched all of it and got a more trail friendly set up, but im still runnin 12's on all 4. 26x12 MST's.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

how do you like the MST's ? been lookin at them but my 589's are super tough never leaked down like most


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well they would probably ride a lot better than ur 589's on the trails. Handle a little better, but they wont out-mud them. The 589s would prolly out pull the mst's all day long.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for that info !!! Just made ITP some more money (call about the commision:haha I have always followed a set of 28''outlaws everywhere, but I always make it!!! But they are on a Honda:hahasorry boys)


----------

